# How Would You Change MAC's Foundations?



## MAC_Whore (Nov 19, 2008)

Between the talk of the upcoming Studio Sculpt foundation and general makeup chatter, I noticed some common requests for change in foundations, i.e. formulas for sensitive skin, foundations for porcelain skin, etc.  

1. If you could tell MAC what you would like to see happen to existing foundations, what would it be? 

2. If you feel there is a foundation product that MAC is missing, what is that product? 

Here's my two cents: 

*Existing Formulas:* 

+ I would definitely suggest an NW23 in all of the formulas.  There is a BIG difference between NW20 and NW25.  Additionally, NW25 is a wee bit on the orange side. 

+ Better colour stabilization on Studio Fix Fluid. 

+ I would like to see an end to foundation and powder products that have a different naming and formulation protocol than the regular foundations.  I.e. none of the light, med, or  dark (in MSFNs or Spray Foundation) or the mystery powders in model chic, lighthearted, etc. It's mostly just confusing and difficult to find a match with such limited shades.  


*What's missing: *

+ I would like to see tinted/colour corrector primers (like the ones released in the asian market)

+ A tinted moisturizer

+ A HyperReal-type formula with a bit more coverage


*What are your problems, suggested solutions or great ideas regarding MAC's foundations? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## Tin Angel (Nov 19, 2008)

I'd love to see them add NW 10! I've tried just about every combination of MAC's foundations that's light enough and gives enough coverage, but I haven't had any luck.


----------



## bartp (Nov 19, 2008)

Existing Formulas:

+ I would definitely suggest an NW23 in all of the formulas. There is a BIG difference between NW20 and NW25. Additionally, NW25 is a wee bit on the orange side.
-- > I totally agree, that's why I like Studio Tech, because there is an NW23

+ Better colour descriptions. e.g. studio fix fluid NC50 is very different to studio fix powder NC50 (which is lighter). It would safe people a lot of confusion. People think they are NC-whatever, and take the same colour accross products, but the result won't be the same.

+ Studio Tech and a few other formulas are just not pore - friendly. When I apply them on skin with enlarged pores, there's always the risk of an uneven result (even if you use a brush, or a primer)


What's missing: (if they can have molecular cooking with strange textures, why not introduce the same thing for foundations)

+ I would like to see a pore minimizing primer or T - zone concealer

+ A tinted moisturizer in a formula comparable to Skinsheen (spray mousse)...so you can brush it on like a wash of sheer colour.

+ A foundation in a paint-pot or tendertone - sized pot. With a similar texture to the paint pot's. With lot's of colours, so that it's easy to take with you when you travel, so that it's easy to switch or mix colours without having to buy a lot. The texture of a paint pot would be great because it's so crease and humidity resistent. I would call them "travel-pots"

+ neutral coloured foundations ( like Face and body foundation) and a Pink, Yellow, white and orange foundation, so that you can mix your neutral foundation into something that is NW, or NC or whatever...

+ a portable - personal airbrush formula... or something HD

+ and remember the shaping powders (two in one container)... instead of a powder finish, I'd like to get the same thing in a cream texture


----------



## NatalieMT (Nov 19, 2008)

I honestly think the Mineralize foundation would be perfect for me if it was just a little more matte, that's my only disappointment! It works so well, there is just that slight shine factor though. Whereas Studio Fix was just way too matte, not natural and dewy at all. There's nothing inbetween it seems...

I agree with others when they say better colour naming/descriptions. Colour matching is difficult, let alone when shades vary and different lines are named something totally different.

And maybe some lighter colours aswell, because NC15 is ever so slightly too dark for me and I know others have expressed a similar problem.


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 19, 2008)

My main issue with their foundations is that they just clog up my skin something terrible. :-( I wish it wasn't so, as NW20 is a great shade for me.

But alas, whatever they put in their formulations does not seem to agree with my acne-prone skin. I know I am not alone in this.

Other than the fact that I cannot wear them, I think they have a gorgeous range. They need to go lighter on the light end of the spectrum, though. Uber-pale people do not have options.


----------



## abbyquack (Nov 19, 2008)

I would like a comparable replacement for the tinted moisturizer they just dc'd, something light and moisturizing for dry folk!

also i agree, they need an nc10!


----------



## Kayteuk (Nov 19, 2008)

I still feel MAC does need a lighter shade than NC15, it will not match my skin at all, and I know a few other people feel the same. It would be a huge marketing opportunity for MAC as few companies cater for Porcelain skin and its so upsetting to spend hours searching for foundation, find one, and then in the day it looks to dark on you still.

I really feel passionately about this and feel like sending them a email!

Are these questions and answers being given to MAC or is it worth starting a Porcelain petition?


----------



## Simply Elegant (Nov 19, 2008)

Making foundations feel lighter on my skin. No matter how little I put on, it feels heavy and unpleasant. 

Making lighter shades.

Making an NC15 the same in SFF as moistureblend etc.

Making them less prone to oxidisation. I know that's asking a lot for oily skinned people but if MUFE can do it, I think MAC can too.

Not discontinuing shades and formulas all the time. 

Having more neutral shades in all of the formulas.

I think that's it.


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *[I* 
_bartp_] I would like to see a pore minimizing primer or T - zone concealer[/I]

 
 I agree. They already have pore refiner/primer in Asia, so MAC just needs to release it world-wide! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I would like to see HD foundation like Makeup Forever has.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Nov 19, 2008)

I'd like MAC foundations that smell a little better (the current ones smell funny, but it isn't overwhelming) and that don't dry quite so quickly (I find that I have to blend really quickly in comparison to other brands I have used).  And I would love to see a Hyperreal in deeper shades.  That's it!  Oh and yes, a tinted moisturizer.  Oh and a MSF in Deeper Dark, for contouring and bronzing.


----------



## starangel2383 (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_Making foundations feel lighter on my skin. No matter how little I put on, it feels heavy and unpleasant. 

Making lighter shades.

Making an NC15 the same in SFF as moistureblend etc.

Making them less prone to oxidisation. I know that's asking a lot for oily skinned people but if MUFE can do it, I think MAC can too.

Not discontinuing shades and formulas all the time. 

Having more neutral shades in all of the formulas.

I think that's it._

 

i totally agree with you about the making foundations feel lighter on the skin, that is why i dont use their foundations at all.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 19, 2008)

Maybe they have this in pro stores but i think it'd be cool to expand the range of undertones to those with intensely _olive_ complexions (i know a girl who would probably be an nc25, but her skin is very yellow it almost appears green)
and maybe even blue undertones like how some skin tones are so dark they appear a bit purple/ blue.
but that's quite rare so i doubt they'd need to make it.

but i also agree with nc/nw 5-10.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Nov 19, 2008)

10 and even five in foundations
more inbetween shades: 17, 23, 27, 33, etc
Built in pumps on alllll foundations, not a separate purchase!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## miss_bailey (Nov 19, 2008)

I agree with officer Jenny, more inbetween shades, I would kill for an NC33.
And yes built in pumps, or a squueze bottle like Studio Sculpt.
Id also like a liquid thats a bit more hydrating and less streaky.

Colour correctors.
Tinted Moisturisers.


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Nov 19, 2008)

God id give my left nut for a built in pump (if I had one)

Tinted moisturizers for sure. Im sooo tan right now, that if I could just thrown on a tinted moisturizer I wouldnt have to ruin my freaking pores by slapping on the HR every day.

Something HD for suuuure.

And Mac_Whore. I have a feeling that you're a marketing troll for MAC sent to spy on our forums and find out what all we like so you can produce it.

HAHAHAHA jk. But seriously, how awesome would that be if you were?? Id be friggin PM'ing you every damn day.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 19, 2008)

I agree with the in bewteen shades....I fall between a NC45 and a NW45 but a NC50 is too dark...

Also they are a little on the heavier side...After comparing to MUFE the difference is amazing as far as weight and overall lightness 

Ditto on the pump idea too....should not be a seperate purchase item.


----------



## user79 (Nov 19, 2008)

Make foundations starting from 0. Seriously. Face Atelier does it, you can just add the 0 to any foundation that's an in between shade to lighten it. And start making shades from like 5 and up.

Also make neutral shades. They are all too pink or way too yellow on me, very unnatural looking.

Also, make a concealer palette like the MUFE one, Ben Nye or Cinema secrets. Usually you need more than 1 shade when concealing, get with the program, MAC.

Oh and a luminescent one kinda like the Hyperreal, but more coverage.


----------



## redambition (Nov 19, 2008)

I definitely agree on the universal colour shades across all foundations. this light, medium, dark thing just does not cut it.

an expansion to the colour range (some in betweens would be good) and keeping that full range - none of this discontinuing the less popular dark and pale shades.

if a range can't be expanded, then an offering of + and - liquid to add to the foundation (a bit like what dermalogica does) would be easier to deal with than having to mix different shades. 

a proper set of setting powders in the same colour range as the foundations.


----------



## RetroPinup (Nov 19, 2008)

I would like there to be more neutral colors instead of just NC and NW's.


----------



## poker face (Nov 20, 2008)

First, I agree that foundations need to come with built in pumps. I hate buying them separately.

With my best friend being a person who gained color in her face when she had NC100 Hyper Real foundation applied to her skin... I firmly believe that their color range needs to go lower (NC/NW 5/10). Also, they need more in-between shades. I'm a solid NC20 in Studio Fix Fluid, but as winter approaches, I notice that I'm a bit paler, but I'm nowhere NEAR an NC15.

Plus, I think that for the MSFNs and such, there should at least be a guide as to which one would suit which color you are in regular foundations. Either that or label them after a range. (Example: Light: NC/NW15-NC/NW20 (although I may be inaccurate))


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 20, 2008)

I agree with what all of you are saying.  My biggest gripe is no colors for fair skinned girls.  And I wish that they made a lighter feeling studio fix fluid.  It literally feels so heavy on my skin.  

I am a total MAC snob and I like to use mostly MAC but I have NEVER really loved one of their foundations.  I always try MAC's but eventually go back to my old favorites in other lines.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Nov 20, 2008)

I definitely agree with what others have said about paler shades. Although I call myself an NC15 I am really a bit lighter than that. I would also like a pump to come on all foundations in the world! 

Most of all I would like to see more foundations at all coverage levels for truly sensitive skin, to include people with rosacea skin....they would be:

oil-free (that means zero oils - no essential oils, castor oil, or even "natural oils" - per Jane Iredale - such as jojoba)

fragrance-free (that includes citronellol, sandalwood, and any other esoteric or natural excuse for "parfum")

no chemical sunscreen agents (zinc and titanium would be fine, as would leaving sunscreen/sunblock out altogether)

no propylene or pentylene glycol (butylene glycol would be fine), SD or denatured alcohol, bismuth, aloe, arnica, anything citrus, natural extracts no one has heard of before that are destined to change your life (I'm talking to you Chantecaille!), kaolin, peptides, fruit acids or extracts or anything else designed to lift, tighten or otherwise physically help wrinkles or build collagen, triethanolamine or BHT

Face Atelier has the ingredients right, IMO, but their shades do not run pale enough (and probably not dark enough either) and they're very inaccessible. Their plus and minus shades are nice, but I found porcelain (the lightest foundation shade) so dark for me that I would have needed to buy full sizes of both it and zero minus for over $80, then play around with mixing, and then hope the resulting undertone would look okay.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AdlersMommy22* 

 
_...And Mac_Whore. I have a feeling that you're a marketing troll for MAC sent to spy on our forums and find out what all we like so you can produce it.

HAHAHAHA jk. But seriously, how awesome would that be if you were?? Id be friggin PM'ing you every damn day. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I wish!  If you're listening MAC, I'm yours!  Pay me in product.  lol  

Wouldn't that be nice?  _Sighhhh_  I just have an immensley, hugantic, ginormous interest in the brand.


----------



## spacegirl2007 (Nov 20, 2008)

I agree with:

Neutral shades

More light shades

Color-corrective concealers (does Mac have anything like this or have they ever?)


----------



## n_c (Nov 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Winthrop44* 

 
_I definitely agree with what others have said about paler shades. Although I call myself an NC15 I am really a bit lighter than that. I would also like a pump to come on all foundations in the world! 

Most of all I would like to see more foundations at all coverage levels for truly sensitive skin, to include people with rosacea skin....they would be:

oil-free (that means zero oils - no essential oils, castor oil, or even "natural oils" - per Jane Iredale - such as jojoba)

fragrance-free (that includes citronellol, sandalwood, and any other esoteric or natural excuse for "parfum")

no chemical sunscreen agents (zinc and titanium would be fine, as would leaving sunscreen/sunblock out altogether)

no propylene or pentylene glycol (butylene glycol would be fine), SD or denatured alcohol, bismuth, aloe, arnica, anything citrus, natural extracts no one has heard of before that are destined to change your life (I'm talking to you Chantecaille!), kaolin, peptides, fruit acids or extracts or anything else designed to lift, tighten or otherwise physically help wrinkles or build collagen, triethanolamine or BHT
_

 
Yeah what she said. It'd be nice to see something for those of us with hypersensitive skins.


----------



## love2beach (Nov 20, 2008)

a nice CREAM foundation, like RCMA.


----------



## KellyBean (Nov 20, 2008)

I'd make a studio fix powder that my skin didn't react with.


----------



## bartp (Nov 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_I wish!  If you're listening MAC, I'm yours!  Pay me in product.  lol  

Wouldn't that be nice?  Sighhhh  I just have an immensley, hugantic, ginormous interest in the brand. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I totally understand your interest, and I really appreciate the question. This kind of thread is much more fun than the usual likes and dislikes. we are actually coming up with some great inventive stuff.

Babe, believe me, one day this thread will be our ticket to a MAC focus group product brainstorming session with the head of product development.. oh no, that was what I was dreaming last night


----------



## DirtyPlum (Nov 21, 2008)

A HD formula would be great.

Agree with better colour stabilization on Studio Fix Fluid. 

Make a 'Studio' foundation- so that it has the same coverage as SFF but is more moisturising like Select

Reformulate Select Tint so it is more like a tinted moisturiser with better coverage.  Or get rid of it and just make Face and Body available at all locations.

For me, mineralize has now taken over Hyperreal in terms of being a moisturising, dewy-finish, natural coverage foundation.... so they need to update that with either more coverage or something, it needs more love.

I personally dont see the point of studio stick but i think ppl like the portability aspect.  

More colours is always a good thing - i believe they are doing this slowly, this yr we saw a lot more shades between 40 and 50.  

The rest are doing a pretty good job.


----------



## Zoffe (Nov 21, 2008)

I'd be happy forever if they made lighter shades 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



NW/NC10 or even NW/NC5!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bartp* 

 
_.....Babe, believe me, one day this thread will be our ticket to a MAC focus group product brainstorming session with the head of product development....._

 
I'm all for it.  Sounds good.


----------



## Kayteuk (Nov 21, 2008)

I really hope MAC starts making lighter shades asap! :-( 

I am still thinking of writing a really long letter to them about it...Lol.


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Maybe they have this in pro stores but i think it'd be cool to *expand the range of undertones to those with intensely olive complexions* (i know a girl who would probably be an nc25, but her skin is very yellow it almost appears green)
and maybe even blue undertones like how some skin tones are so dark they appear a bit purple/ blue.
but that's quite rare so i doubt they'd need to make it.

but i also agree with nc/nw 5-10._

 
ITA w/the bold. I seriously wish SFF came in C7...

MAC...please expand your shades!!! Your brand is dwindling in a time where the range of skin tones has forced other reputable brands to go with the flow. Wake up already and stop making everyone pink or orange...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also agree with having tinted moisturizers that are really what they say they are, sheers being sheer, mediums, etc. And a foundation for true sensitive skins...The face skin is really what makes a look, the foundation should be skin-like, not cake-like. Ooh, and yeah, I agree with the HD formula, too.


----------



## Curly1908 (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_.

*Making them less prone to oxidisation.* I know that's asking a lot for oily skinned people but if MUFE can do it, I think MAC can too._

 
Yes!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_I'd like MAC foundations that smell a little better (the current ones smell funny, but it isn't overwhelming) and that *don't dry quite so quickly (I find that I have to blend really quickly in comparison to other brands I have used).* And I would love to see a Hyperreal in deeper shades. That's it! Oh and yes, *a tinted moisturizer*. Oh and a* MSF in Deeper Dark*, for contouring and bronzing._

 
Yes!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_*Built in pumps* on alllll foundations, not a separate purchase!!!!!!!!!!!_

 
Yes!

It's a darn shame that MAC expects its consumers to a freakin' pump after spending $28 on a bottle of foundation.


----------



## andrrea (Mar 8, 2009)

- A better range of shades.  Definitely a neutral and olive line. 
- Smaller increments between shades.
- A better light to medium coverage foundation or a real tinted moisturizer.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Mar 9, 2009)

the NC shades make me look orange. the formula for studio fix foundations are a lil thick for me. i always add lotion. NW is too red.


----------



## anita22 (Mar 9, 2009)

I'd like to see:

- Studio Fix powder foundation that has graduated tones in one compact. Kind of like how the BBR MSF degrades go from lighter to darker.  My skintone fluctuates all the time, so it would be AWESOME if I could adjust my foundation shade just by swiping a different area of the compact. I hate having to buy two of every foundation!

- Concealer palettes with 2 different textures appropriate for undereye & blemishes, plus maybe a brightener

- A matt tinted moisturiser with SPF15+. The only one I've found so far that agrees with my oily skin is a Clinique one but the colour's not quite right. Perhaps a tinted version of Studio Moisture Fix? 

- Built in pumps on all liquid foundations


----------



## aziajs (Mar 9, 2009)

I totally agree about the neutral shades.  I am sooooo tired of going back and forth with MAs who match me with a NC45 and telling me it's perfect when I can see that it's too damn yellow and makes my skin look unnatural.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Mar 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_ 
Make a 'Studio' foundation- so that it has the same coverage as SFF but is more moisturising like Select
_

 








I can tick this off now with the launch of Studio Sculpt.  Woot!


----------



## pianohno (Mar 11, 2009)

Definitely paler shades! Both NC15/NW15 are too dark and make my skin look a ridiculous colour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I'd be all over a built in pump too!


----------



## shaista1985 (Mar 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_My main issue with their foundations is that they just clog up my skin something terrible. :-( I wish it wasn't so, as NW20 is a great shade for me.

But alas, whatever they put in their formulations does not seem to agree with my acne-prone skin. I know I am not alone in this.

Other than the fact that I cannot wear them, I think they have a gorgeous range. They need to go lighter on the light end of the spectrum, though. Uber-pale people do not have options._

 
hey, can you let me know what brand foundation you hav opted for instead since mac breaks you out?


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shaista1985* 

 
_hey, can you let me know what brand foundation you hav opted for instead since mac breaks you out?_

 
Some options I have currently in rotation (in MAC, I am an NW20):

Make Up For Ever HD in 115

Giorgio Armani Matte Silk in #5 (of course they have discontinued this formula, grrrr)

Neutrogena Mineral Sheers SPF 30 Powder in Natural Ivory - currently my fave "slap it on and go" foundation

Lauress Minimalist Foundation in Radiant Petal (this is a loose mineral powder)

I also wore Clinique's Stay True oil-free liquid makeup for years - still think this is a great formula for oily skin.

None of the above products give me acne issues, but as ever, your mileage may vary.


----------

